
A Short History of the Index Card - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/culture/a19379/a-short-history-of-the-index-card/
======
adwf
Oddly enough I still use index cards for writing down my todo lists. I have a
box separated into Today/Tomorrow/Sometime/Done, then write down ideas and
tasks as they come to me. Pick a few from the box and do them each day.

It seems strangely simplistic for a computer guy - compared to big full
featured apps like Asana or Trello at least, but I find it so much easier to
keep track of actual physical information as opposed to digital. ie. If I need
to make a note of a task and keep it with me all day, I just stick the card in
my pocket and it's there everytime. No need to remember to unlock my phone ->
open an app -> check my todo list -> etc...

~~~
hackuser
Thought experiment: How could a computer UI be made equally accessible and
efficient?

------
hackuser
It's non-electronic structured data. If you need mobile data entry, without
room or hands to manage a laptop (e.g., you're walking around a lab looking at
different samples), is there anything as efficient as writing on index cards?

(My point is more about the efficiency of mobile UIs than index cards.)

